# Will these steelies clear my GLI calipers?



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

*UPDATE: Since I had no luck on here, I went out on a limb and just purchased an ET42 offset steel wheel off of ebay. This is a 16" by 6.5" genuine VW steel wheel. (Known as the "beetle steelie") It's close but clears the calipers perfectly and the suspension. So for reference, there you go. :thumbup:*

They look almost identical to the stock spare on the GLI. I have a GLI and I need 4 steelies for winter use. I'm just worried that the concave center on them isn't quite as large as the GLI's spare and it will hit. Any opinions?

*Link for reference*
http://www.hubcaphaven.com/mm5/merc...ct_Code=6661&Category_Code=2739&Store_Code=HC

*Details:*








1 Single Used STL69723 Volkswagen, 16x6.5, 5 lug, 100mm bolt pattern, 16 hole black steel wheel.

Fits:
Beetle '98-'09
Golf '99-'09
Jetta '99-'09
Rabbit '06-'09

Used Volkswagen Wheel STL69723 Steel Black


Pic of stock GLI spare from ECS tuning








(Don't want to purchase them from ECS, too pricey, and I don't want new when their for winter use anyway)


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

better question, whats the offset of the stock spare? ET42?


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

anything? I know very little when it comes to wheels and tires, not my top category.


----------



## travis_gli (Jan 31, 2008)

Nothing?


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

yes, it will clear


----------

